# John Deere Adds To Its Line Of 7-iron™ Material Collection Systems



## Live Oak

JOHN DEERE ADDS TO ITS LINE OF 7-IRON™ MATERIAL COLLECTION SYSTEMS  


JOHN DEERE ADDS TO ITS LINE OF 7-IRON™ MATERIAL 
COLLECTION SYSTEMS 


New Dump-From-The-Seat Hopper Boosts Efficiency, Productivity 


7-Iron™ MCS line




Cary, N.C. (January 27, 2006) — John Deere adds a dump-from-the-seat, hopper-style material collection system to its line of 7-Iron™ Material Collection Systems (MCS) for 2006. Professional landscape contractors can increase productivity by emptying the large, 500-liter (14 bu.) capacity hopper without leaving the seat, and a common three-bag mounting system allows quick, no-tool removal. 

As part of the 7-Iron MCS line – which includes the two-bag, three-bag or new dump-from-the-seat-style material collection systems – all 2006 John Deere commercial mowing products will also feature a redesigned spindle-driven blower. The new horizontal-mounted blower offers steel housing and greater ground clearance to ensure superior performance in all conditions. 


7-Iron MCS Features 

All 2006 commercial mower models will feature a redesigned blower with steel housing and increased ground clearance to offer enhanced performance. 
The dump-from-the-seat material collection system allows operators to empty the large, 500-liter capacity hopper from the seat for increased productivity. 
Operators can quickly change from collection to discharge without tools, using the current two-bag, three-bag or new dump-from-the-seat-style material collection systems.

John Deere (Deere & Company -NYSEE) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care; and a major manufacturer of construction equipment. Additionally, John Deere manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide. 

For further information, the news media should call:


Bill Klutho, Manager, Public Relations
John Deere Worldwide Commercial & Consumer Equipment Division
[email protected] 
Customer Information: 919.804.2735 
Fax: 919.804.2735 

Editorial contact:
William Zweigart, Epley Associates
[email protected]
Phone: 919-877-0877
Fax: 919-877-0871


----------



## HarryG

I also read in a school fleet trade magazine that John Deere engines will be available in Bluebird buses. 
These would be in a 190 to 230 HP class for convential school buses. 
Sounds like John Deere is diversefying its product. Good move in my opine.


----------



## chrpmaster

I had one of these dump from the seat baggers on my old grasshopper zero turn and it really did make it alot faster to clean up leaves or grass clippings. Good to see John Deere is making this too.

I was wondering if this was only available on their commercial mowers or would they also make them for homeowners models. It seems like it would be a big hit with homeowners is they could get these on less expensive tractors.


----------

